# TRAX Layout planner now on iPad and Android



## Fedor (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I have just opened betatesting for the newest update of my web based layout planning tool. This update is entirely devoted to touch screen and mobile device support.










You can now use TRAX on your iPad, Android tablet or any other device with a browser and an internet connection.

Want to test it?

Visit beta.traxeditor.com

Let me know what you think,

*Thanks
Fedor*


----------



## Stultus (Mar 24, 2014)

*Logged in... but*

Buggy as heck 
Typo's abound and I can't save a new project to start working on because the Save button won't click.

Fix, and I'll try it some more.

Edit

Contact page on site is bugged too, can't even submit Help/Report a problem. Save button will not activate there either!
/using Firefox

Edit

Tested also in MS Edge... no difference


----------



## Fedor (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi Stultus,

Your findings are a bit surprising, could you send me a support call from the website? I'm curious about the exact errors you are seeing.

Or is it mainly the buttons that do not respond on your touches?

Are you working with a Surface tablet? Please send me some more details on your equipment and the errors you encountered.

Thanks
Fedor


----------



## Stultus (Mar 24, 2014)

Using PC web browser Firefox -or- MS Edge
The 'Save' button does not activate, mousing over or clicking does nothing. See attached picture









https://sites.google.com/site/stultussol2010/main_page/zmisc-other/TraxError.png


----------



## Fedor (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry Stultus, I've missed your response. The notification email must have been lost somewhere in my mailbox. 

In this case, your project won't save because you have not yet selected a track library. It should give you a popup saying so but maybe the popup is blocked for some reason.

To select a track library, don't forget to press the green + next to the dropdown.


----------



## Fedor (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I've made three video tutorials about TRAX:





 - which shows how to get started with TRAX, fro registering an account to laying your first tracks.









 - a video about the basic functions of TRAX









- a demonstration of TRAX on a tablet


----------



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

Can it be downloaded on iPads? I clicked the beta link in the OP but it didn't work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fedor (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi,

The beta is over, the update is now in production.

You don't need to download it, it is web based. Just open your browser, navigate to www.traxeditor.com, and get started. 

This video shows you how to get started: 




More tutorials can be found on https://www.youtube.com/c/Traxeditor

Have fun!


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I have used TRAX in the past. My current layout was designed with it.
Using my PC, I didn't experience any bugs with the website.
I do recommend this planner as it's very user-friendly.


----------

